# Pic of my yellow tt



## pennypoo (Mar 29, 2009)

Just thought some one may want to look at my 225 quattro in imola yellow, please tell me what you think its a 2002 model 63,000 on clock


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi pennypoo, Never liked roadsters, but yours does look nice in that colour. 8) 
H.


----------



## pennypoo (Mar 29, 2009)

Cheers H glad to know some one else likes her besides me and the missus


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Colour looks cool, nice and different!! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top colour some pics of my imola roadster on this link http://www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

pennypoo said:


> Just thought some one may want to look at my 225 quattro in imola yellow, please tell me what you think its a 2002 model 63,000 on clock


Yellow is my favorite color. only one other car that looks better in yellow a lamborghini otherwise a dark blue & white color


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Love Imola Yellow looks great mate.


----------

